# Moving to Johannesburg soon-HELP



## duarte2001 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi 

My name is Joao and I come from Portugal.me and my family are moving to Johannesburg in about a month.I will be working in the Richmond area-Johannesburg.Can you advise me a good place to live not farway from my place of work.I have a little boy with 2 years old.I also will have a car but I wouldn't like to live farway from my work.What would you advise me....a flat or a townhouse?

Many thanks

Joao duarte


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

duarte2001 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Joao and I come from Portugal.me and my family are moving to Johannesburg in about a month.I will be working in the Richmond area-Johannesburg.Can you advise me a good place to live not farway from my place of work.I have a little boy with 2 years old.I also will have a car but I wouldn't like to live farway from my work.What would you advise me....a flat or a townhouse?
> 
> ...


Are you sure it is Richmond in Johannesburg?


----------



## duarte2001 (Sep 21, 2008)

gkloken said:


> Are you sure it is Richmond in Johannesburg?


yes.I will work in 1 park road which is in Richmond,Johannesburg...Isnt it?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

duarte2001 said:


> yes.I will work in 1 park road which is in Richmond,Johannesburg...Isnt it?


Yes, Richmond is a small area across the road from the Milpark , down the road from the SABC, near to Melville etc. to Brixton, If you look at where Barry Hertzog transects the road that runs from town out towards RAU and Helen Joseph

Boa Tarde, Joa, locacoa du Casa moete Importante!! Securidade se criticale!
Esculpa, nao Fala moeite Bien! Moiete Anno!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Daxk said:


> Yes, Richmond is a small area across the road from the Milpark , down the road from the SABC, near to Melville etc. to Brixton, If you look at where Barry Hertzog transects the road that runs from town out towards RAU and Helen Joseph
> 
> Boa Tarde, Joa, locacoa du Casa moete Importante!! Securidade se criticale!
> Esculpa, nao Fala moeite Bien! Moiete Anno!!


Show off!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Show off!


Hell no, Stravinsky, the parsing and the syntax are all wrong, have'nt written it in years!
and my Brazilain maid here speaks a different dialect.

Duarte, there used to be a Portuguese language newspaper in Johannesburg called El Noticias or Noticia, i'm not getting anything on google, anyone else have info??


----------



## JoziMike (Oct 10, 2008)

Well you taught me something - I was not aware that there was a suburb called "Richmond" in Johannesburg!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes Jozimike, there is, if you come up from Town.heading towards the T-section 1st robot past the Holiday inn turn right,small shopping centre on the left,used to have a good night club/music restuarant downstairs, road does an S-Bend, when you reach the second road left,thats the end of Richmond, its only about 10 acres square.
Nice little suburb, i heard a noise one night outside,saw a young black guy trying to drag a young black woman towards the Bushes, I stepped outside and shouted,woman saw me and managed to struggle across the road still being held into my driveway,I gave him three warnings and was about to shoot him through the head, when he saw me and released her.
he was deaf and had'nt heard my warnings.


----------



## JoziMike (Oct 10, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Yes Jozimike, there is, if you come up from Town.heading towards the T-section 1st robot past the Holiday inn turn right,small shopping centre on the left,used to have a good night club/music restuarant downstairs, road does an S-Bend, when you reach the second road left,thats the end of Richmond, its only about 10 acres square.
> Nice little suburb, i heard a noise one night outside,saw a young black guy trying to drag a young black woman towards the Bushes, I stepped outside and shouted,woman saw me and managed to struggle across the road still being held into my driveway,I gave him three warnings and was about to shoot him through the head, when he saw me and released her.
> he was deaf and had'nt heard my warnings.


Wow - sounds like quite a place!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

nope,just normal, the young guy worked at a local restuarant(sp), she was the waitress, he got drunk etc.. she did'nt press charges,I sold there many moons ago.


----------



## leedsboy86 (Oct 13, 2008)

jburg...any safe parts to live?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes.
Death Valley Hostel
;o))


----------



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

O Século is the weekly Portuguese paper here in Joburg


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

duarte2001 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Joao and I come from Portugal.me and my family are moving to Johannesburg in about a month.I will be working in the Richmond area-Johannesburg.Can you advise me a good place to live not farway from my place of work.I have a little boy with 2 years old.I also will have a car but I wouldn't like to live farway from my work.What would you advise me....a flat or a townhouse?
> 
> ...


Hi Joao!

I will be moving to Jo'burg in a few days. Like you, I have a 2 year old child. We are looking at a gated community and I am also bringing my large pet dog as additional security. Because of our dog, we cannot have a flat/its a trade off for our situation. Some people recomend having a dog and (if you wife can stand the canine!)it can be a wonderful thing for a kid to grow up with. If you like, I'll be happy to share any tips I discover with the transition of my kid. Best of the best to you and your family,
Kind Regards, 
Rokzy


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

So Daxk-
had you a pegged the brute could you've been charged for murder? And is it true if someone is in your home threateining you and you shoot them- you could also be found guilty and imprisioned? I'd hate fer me sniper training to be for not!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Rokzy, if you read the SA Firearms act, you have to prove that your life or someone elses was in mortal danger and then you are only allowed to use equivalent force.
You are automatically charged with murder and te prosecutor will then decide ,with 20/20 hindsight, wether your life was in sufficient danger.
Until recently, even the Police were constrained from shooting unless they had been fired on first.
if the Perpetrator is armed with a knife,axe,screwdriver or a club and you have a firearm, the Courts will deem that the threat of the gun was sufficient and you will be charged with wilful murder even if in your home..
The only way you can prove self defence is if the perpetrator fires first.
Had I shot the young man I would have been found guilty of either murder or attempted murder.
He was deaf, he was unarmed, his potential victim had been able to drag herself and him into
my yard therefore she was not incapacitated and needing assistance..
The only thing I could have charged him with was trespass.
A Client of mine spent 18 months in court under a charge of murder,it bankrupted him.
He shot two guys breaking open the security gate to his babies bedroom.
The Judge ruled that as they "only" had knives and had not broken through the security door yet, he had used excessive force and he did not have a witness to the fact that he warned both and they had continued.
In theory you are innocent until proven guilty but you are automatically charged with murder.
Until someone else decides.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh Rokzy, sniper training is far distance, all the hi-jackings and armed robberies are up close and personal.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Clandestine vigilante is the way to go....


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Oh Rokzy, sniper training is far distance, all the hi-jackings and armed robberies are up close and personal.


I'm pleased by a closer target- that's what combat training is for. Besides, when crime is commited by a person who just wants to eat, it changes the circumstance-but is still wrong. It seems like this is what a lot of the crime is- but i'm sure there is a fare share of bully crimes too (as you know, i'm sure). I have spent the last 2 weeks in Los Angeles and the news here leads one to believe it is the city of devils, not angels- however you gotta put it into perpsective and not let fear disempower you.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

there is the first misconception by all 1st Worlders.
The guy with the gun is'nt stealing food, its a business,he has buyers for your car and Jewellry and firearms, he shoots and /or rapes you because he can.
After he has your goods.
So who or what has told you its poverty?
Shoplifting for food, yes, Poaching or stock theft, yes, but how does murder come into the poverty scale?

Having said that, I have yet to see someone in SA who has starved to death,(Anorexia and Bullemia excepted) , I have yet to see a child or someone suffering from Kwashorikior or
the distended bellies you see in Zim, Ethiopia,Darfur Sudan etc..in South Africa.
If I look at the Health Services Council on Mortality ,infants sometimes die of starvation, but then a lot of infants are thrown down Pit toilets, abandoned in the veld because its a form of contraception.

aaah yes, combat training!
lets see now, the first time was 4 young guys who grabbed me on a busy Johannesburg Street at lunchtime, one each on an arm and leg,one around the neck and the fourth held the knife, I was neatly trussed and immobilised while they helped themselves while the lunchtime traffic, including two police officers looked the other way and parted around us.
The second time they got close was an old BM on my tail and as i got to the bridge,they pulled a small pickup across the other side, fortunately for me he hit the brakes late and left me a small gap, I saw the guy with the AK on the back but was too busy driving around the back in a power slide to do much The first burst went through the wing, the next one through the drivers door before it flattened below my leg.
The third time they got close (there were two other almosts but I spotted them before) i saw them coming got away from the car and into the veld, i heard the gunshots , two plainclothes police were in the car behind the hi-jackers, Lions-0, Christians-2
the penultimate time, 4 of them kept all the sight and firing lines clear, stayed just out of reach, frisked me so professionally and treated me carefully as he recognised both of us were pro's and that I would maximise any advantage or mistake.
The last time was the same little gang out on bail letting me know they knew where I lived.

Probably unlike you, I spent 13 years being exposed to actual combat situations in Namibia, Angola, Mocambique and Rhodesia, am a trained unarmed comabat instructor, am fully proefficient and well versed and experienced 
in small arms, Semi and automatic weapons, Heavy Machine guns ,mortars, ant tank Missiles, both Guided and blind, have fired all of the above at some time or another in anger,
have spilt blood and had mine spilt, buried friends and enemies.

I did'nt stand a chance against the criminals.
Neither do you.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be sure to take the heirloom chastity belts and something special for the pocket


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Its normally the AZT Cocktail and some trauma counselling.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Its normally the AZT Cocktail and some trauma counselling.


Not sure what the AZT cocktail would due for me being that HIV is nearly impossible to transmit to a woman by heterosexual sex. Nearly all cases of females with HIV in the states were former needle drug users. "Heterosexual women almost never contract AIDS," according to esteemed professer Charles Geshekter. Of course, this is Africa and things are done differently here 
But, I would greatfully take you up on the trauma counseling after having to live with my mother-in-law for the last few months


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> Not sure what the AZT cocktail would due for me being that HIV is nearly impossible to transmit to a woman by heterosexual sex. Nearly all cases of females with HIV in the states were former needle drug users. "Heterosexual women almost never contract AIDS," according to esteemed professer Charles Geshekter. Of course, this is Africa and things are done differently here
> But, I would greatfully take you up on the trama counseling after having to live with my mother in law for the last few months


Rockzy?? Aids is a sexually transmitted disease.
are you really that un-informed?
SA has an incredibly high incidence of females getting raped.(1 in 4)
Lubrication does'nt really happen in a rape or gang rape.
oh, and if you are male and get locked up for not paying your traffic fines or something similar and are unlucky enough to be in the Communal lockup at the 
SA Police Station you can get what is known as a "Puncture" from the other inmates.
My Late Friend to whom it happened at the Midrand Police station in 2003 told me it was called that as flatulence sounds totally different afterwards,something to do with torn muscles.

But then you believe this is all fear mongering, dont you.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> I'll be sure to take the heirloom chastity belts and something special for the pocket


and what would the something special for the pocket be?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Rockzy?? Aids is a sexually transmitted disease.
> are you really that un-informed?
> SA has an incredibly high incidence of females getting raped.(1 in 4)
> Lubrication does'nt really happen in a rape or gang rape.
> ...


Daxk, heterosexual sex(as I stated) is a type of sex, No need to insult me if you want me to take your information seriously.

I believe that you have best intentions in mind, but at times you go about it in an unproductive way and can be quite offensive to some.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

I had someone very close to me die of AIDS 20 years ago. Since then I have made researching the disease my passion. I have my own theories as to why it is rampent: they are very unpopular and I won't post them here.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk
First impressions of the regular poster? You would be off looking for some statistic about AIDS, women, and heterosexual sex. Will be looking forward to your results. Please omit needle drug users.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

define what you mean by heterosexual sex.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

committed, monogamous relationships will not spread Aids , unless oe of the Partners gets raped by an HIV positive person and there is tearing and open wounds, I too have lost someone very close to my family as a result of AIDS,,I have also had two close friends and one employee raped. One did'nt get AIDS as a result.
so Kindly define what you refer to as heterosexual sex.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

To put it simply, you can define a heterosexual as a person whose sexual orientation is to persons of the opposite sex. Straight forward, woman/ man. But understand that in NO WAY do I think that unprotected sex with multiple partners is OK! The US information I found included rape victoms; I'm not sure why it would be different in the US than the rest of the world. It is common knowledge that rape is rampant in US prison, but that is NOT heterosexual. There is key information regarding the transmission of HIV that is not publicized. I am very sorry for your friends situation. My heart goes out to them from personally experiencing how devistating it can be.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

appologies to "duarte2001`" for this chatter not involving the original question. Perhaps a new thread should be started?


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

tompitman said:


> Hi there - we have recently added a guide to moving to Johannesburg for expats - see expatarrivals. com - which was written by a resident. It includes a section on accommodation - here is a snippet:
> 
> "Choose a home close to your work as you can spend up to 3 hours each day in the rush hour. Most expats choose to live in townhouses within secure, cluster developments. Depending on the area, you can expect to pay from R1-4 million for one of these. Initially, you may want to rent furnished accommodation "
> 
> Hope this is useful.



WOW...a whole 3hrs a day!! Really? That's bad. I used to spend the same time on a packed train (often standing) during my 4 yrs in the UK. And those house prices - quite ridiculous. At least a few million cheaper than equivalent quality houses abroad. Why would anyone want to live in a larger, better quality house for half the price. People can be so stupid sometimes:lol:


----------



## SABrits (Jul 13, 2009)

Richmond Johannesburg - Richamond is in Natal?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

You have Richmond the village in natal(KZN) and Richmond the suburb of Johannesburg, next to Auckland Park/Melville/Brixton.


----------



## Tuxa (Jul 7, 2009)

Olá joão,
eu mudei-me há 3 meses para Pretoria e embora tudo isto seja novidade, gosto muito de cá estar. So quero de facto alertar para o facto de haver uma postura muito diferente aqui. É necessário estarem muito atentos so que se passa à vossa volta. As pessoas são muito simpáticas mas cuidado. Nós temos 3 crianças e já nos tentaram assaltar em casa. Felizmente não conseguiram entrar, só partiram os vidros. É bom que contratem uma empresa de segurança para que em caso de alerta possam vir em vosso auxilio. Não é possivel passear na rua, mas há muita oferta em termos de lazer. De resto é de facto um pais lindissimo. As escolas são muito boas e motivam as crianças para quererem ser bons estudantes. Se a sua esposa deseja trabalhar, convém ela vir já com um Spousal permit caso contrario terá algumas dificuldades para encontrar emprego. Boa sorte e que sejam muito felizes aqui.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Obrigado Tuxa, es verdad.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Darko said:


> WOW...a whole 3hrs a day!! Really? That's bad. I used to spend the same time on a packed train (often standing) during my 4 yrs in the UK. And those house prices - quite ridiculous. At least a few million cheaper than equivalent quality houses abroad. Why would anyone want to live in a larger, better quality house for half the price. People can be so stupid sometimes:lol:


Visa run out?


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Halo said:


> Visa run out?


Nope. Big money opportunity.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Darko said:


> Nope. Big money opportunity.


We'll, we now know what the driver is......


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Darko said:


> Nope. Big money opportunity.


(Sorry,Darko, just cant resist

Yes, we used to get Danger pay on the Border too!


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Daxk said:


> (Sorry,Darko, just cant resist
> 
> Yes, we used to get Danger pay on the Border too!


Very good!


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Richmons in Jo burg.*



duarte2001 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Joao and I come from Portugal.me and my family are moving to Johannesburg in about a month.I will be working in the Richmond area-Johannesburg.Can you advise me a good place to live not farway from my place of work.I have a little boy with 2 years old.I also will have a car but I wouldn't like to live farway from my work.What would you advise me....a flat or a townhouse?
> 
> ...


What would you like for yourself? I think a townhouse, is better when you have childeren.

Go to city of johannesburg, residents and then maps, look at the Melville map and you will find Richmond.

Goofle Richmond in Johannesburg and you find also estate agents, perhaps they can help you.

Good luck en regards,

Annemieke


----------

